# Messy accident at grocery store today



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I swear I just want to crawl under a rock and die , I was at the grocery store this morning and MY IBS "D" hit me. I could feel it running out , and I told the cashier I need your restroom now ! We were 1/2 way thru ringing up my sales and this happened.I ran for the bathroom and then had to rush back to the cashier as she was waiting for me to complete the sale.Why does this happen every damn time I go out ???Glenda


----------



## 17705 (Mar 27, 2006)

Glenda, I feel for you! This can be so embarassing. It's not your fault so don't blame yourself. Play it safe and get those pull-ups.Stress plays a big part in this. Maybe try going out when you are relaxed?Hugs to you!


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

It happens. My husband who does not have IBS has a weak spinchter(Sp) muscle and bowel accidents are not uncommon for him. He wears depends and feels much better when we go out. He used the undergarments, but now he is using pull ups. It has made a big difference for both of us.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I guess I am just going to have to break down and go buy myself some pull up's.These accidents issue everytime I go out of the house is becomming a routine.One thing that would panic me is my Diarrhea smells sour. How do I hide the smell if I am in public ? I'd sure be waddling funny like a duck with a diaper full of poop.This is so embarrasing. I just wanna die.


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

Is it different if you eat before you go out or not? I have found with me that not eating before I go out lessens the chance of an IBS attack.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Eating makes no difference.No matter what I do , when I go out , I can count on having an accident.This is so shamefull to have to deal with.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

I know Glenda. Believe me I have had my share of these most embarassing moments. One time I was in Kohls. I left my phone in my car. Here it came. No warning, no pain, nothing.It was summer so I had on shorts. I RAN to bathroom and died.I sat there crying, wondering what the heck was I going to do?It was all the way down in my shoes too. After about 15 minutes I heard the door open. I asked if she had a phone I could use. She said No, but I work here. I asked her to call my H to bring me up some clothes . She did and gave me tons of towels wet and dry. I stood there in the ladies bathroom giving myself a darn bath. Then after 15 minutes she came back in with my clothes. I got the heck out of there as fast as I could. I hate telling this story, BUT I want you to know you are NOT alone. I was only 42 when this happened. I was about 38 and I did this at Disney. SO I have done it a few times in my life too.Can you take imodium? I take lomotil. I know what you mean about the diaper thing. To darn young for them, BUT we have to do what we have to do sometimes. And it does not matter what I eat or don;t eat either. I can eat something on Monday and be fine, but eat it on Thursday and I get D. I quit the guessing gam eon food.Take care and remeber you are not aloneKat


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

It is no wonder that us IBS people find it hard to go out like everyone else. I had a friend who finally had a ileostomia for that very reason. She did well with her surgery, but what a drastic thing to have to do.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I thought I had some bad horror stories to tell , But >Being at Kohl's and having to ask for help from an employee , to call your husband to bring clothes , I haven't had that happen yet.I was at the mall in the food court , and I was running for the bathroom and I messed my pants.I did have to get my hubby to bring me clothes as I couldn't walk with stuff squishing out my pant legs.I remember another time out in my truck , I had a messy accident and the smell grossed my son out so bad he rode home in the back of the truck bed in the rain.No mater what I use Imodium or Lomotil , it just doesn't dry me up to eliminate these darn runs.I am really scared to leave the house , because I guarentee I will #### my pants. It happens every time.I need pull up's , but I am ashamed and embarrased to buy them at my age.If I sneeze or throw up I pee my pants. Why?This whole ordeal has gotten out of hand.


----------



## 17705 (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Glenda, you're not alone. I pee my pants too. I had a hysterectomy and apparently there is not much there to hold the bladder up. Therefore I get unexpected urination.When I sneeze or throw up, I'm guarenteed to wet myself. I have to squeeze real hard first. When you throw up though, never mind squeezing, it doesn't work.







It is embarrasing to buy pull-ups but I don't think it's as embarrasing as pooping in public.Try them out, you have nothing to lose. Think of the freedom of mind, of being able to go where you want, without the stress of accidents.It's worth a try! Keep your chin up!


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I wet myself all the time. Sneezing and throwing up really hit my bladder hard. I can go pee' , get up to walk away and pee' more and get my underware wet.I had a total hysterectomy in 1987 and never thought it could be due to the fact there isn't much left in there to hold the bladder up.But now that you mention it , that makes 100% sense.Now as for pull up's , I need them badly.If I mess my pull up's I still have to find a bathroom to clean up in.The horror that gets me is > What if I have my pull up's on and all of a sudden my diarrhea expolodes with a bang and a smell around a crowd of people ?The Dreadfull looks I have gotten is terrible.People hold their nose and glare at you.I am just at a loss what to do anymore.Are pull up's the answer ?This is so much to deal with.


----------



## 17705 (Mar 27, 2006)

Glenda, please see your doctor about your bladder problems. My doctor has been proposing different options that may help. One of them is a surgery to tighten the muscles. (something like that) For some people, it resolves the problem completely, some other people re-experience the problem after a few years. There are also other treatment options. Please look into them. Quality of life is important!!!p.s. You can carry purse size baby wipes so that if you do have to clean up after a mess, it will be easier.People can be mean.... but then again, they don't know what it's like. Never mind what they do, it is not your fault!!! It is important that you be comfortable and secure in your daily life, so it pull-ups can help..... go for it.I'm sending good thoughts your way, with a whole bunch of hugs. XOXOXOXO


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

How much do they cost ?How many per package ?I am going to have to get me some soon .One thing I have not mentioned , but I will , when a woman messes her pants with Diarrhea , the runny mess goes into your urinary tract opening , I was full of poop and got a severe bladder infection. I had to use an enema syring and squirt warm water up there to clean out the mess.So ladies , be sure you don't get an infection because of this.Pull up's sound great , but they still have draw backs I think.How to change in public if there is no place to change ? This is so stressfull thinking about all of this.


----------



## 17705 (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi Glenda,You may want to try a vaginal douche. Made specially for cleansing "in there".







Hope you're feeling better!


----------



## descartesmum (Aug 19, 2003)

Glenda, you're not alone. One day I was WH Smiths, a bookstore/stationery store in my town when I walked 2 steps and then I went.







Just a sharp little pain and then the waterfall. Thank G-d I was friendly with one of the women who worked there. She took me upstairs to their staff loo. You try walking up stairs trying not to go and with my knickers falling down with poo. I cleaned up the best I could and then went home.It was terrible though. I could just imagine everyone that I got near smelling my accident. It isn't easy trying to clean up in those little stalls.I have bought pull-ups but I hate the idea of having to wear them everytime I go out which is every day.I don't eat a thing before I go out but I still have problems.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Divinity , I am talking about the actual urinary tract opening itself. (not vaginal )One time when my runs were bad , the diarrhea seeped up the urinary tact opening and I got a bad bladder infection.I went to the pharmacy today 4/15 and priced the Pull up's.My goodness they are expensive and you don't get alot of them.I didn't buy any yet. I may try to price them "on-line" , and see if I can get a better deal.Glenda


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

Descartesmum,You poor dear that must have been terrible for you.I guess my worst attack was in the crowded elevator. You could hear every bang and plop.The stares we just dreadfull. The nose holding really made me want to cry.


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

Try Walmart.. they are always cheaper then most drug stores and supermarkets...


----------



## 17190 (Apr 1, 2006)

Look for coupons in the sunday newspapers. Also, there are undergarments that use elastic straps made by Depend. They are cheaper. They may be enough for you to use. Check them out.


----------



## descartesmum (Aug 19, 2003)

I don't know if ther is something similar in the states but here in the UK we have an organisation called RADAR. It sells to disabled people special keys for special disabled toilets. That key has saved me many a time when you have to go to the loo but there is a long line for the normal ones. These special toilets are locked and are much bigger with their own sink, which makes cleaning so much easier and less embarassing.There are also special cards that say that you suffer from a disease that makes going to the toilet a 'now' thing.Carol


----------



## 21973 (Jun 28, 2005)

glendaim sorry this happened to you! anyhow, maybe you should try depends, and not eating or drinking anything a couple of hours before you go to the store. when i go out, i never ever eat anything at all, plus i take meds. hope that helps you out.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I am seriously considering getting depends or something simular to them.I can't keep messing my pants in public like I do All the time.I try not to eat or drink anything before I go out. If I know my bowles are acting up , I take Imodium , or Lomotil before I leave.


----------



## 17075 (Apr 19, 2006)

Glenda, I feel for you. It's horrible, and I know how you feel; I just want to curl up and die sometimes. Plus, I have a job! Several times I have not made it to the bathroom. As well as the D I have no "pucker power" left either! So I can't even squeeze my cheeks to try to hold it in! Today is Friday and tomorrow morning I am participating in a 3 mile walk for the Cure and I am already nervous. I won't eat tonight and I will take Immodium as a preventive, but as you all know, no guarantee. Glenda, bite the bullet and get the pull ups. I haven't yet, but I know it won't be long. My heart, thoughts and prayers are with you! Thank God I found this board. All of you are my saving grace!


----------



## 16104 (Aug 17, 2005)

Just wanted to say I'm so sorry you experienced this and have a hard time leaving the house. My heart goes out to you. About the pull-ups, maybe you could order them online and have them delivered to your home? That way you don't have the issue of having a checker and others in line seeing you buy them?


----------



## 19765 (Feb 28, 2006)

Yah I totally understand about the embarassement factor, there have been so many times that i havn't made it. You litterally have to go through a whole roll cleaning up. Even worse is when your in a rush so you run into a stall not realizing there's no toilet paper and you have to wait till someone comes along and gives you some and they only give you little bit and then yuo have to ask them for more, alot more. Just the other day i had an accident and it happened in my own home. I'm not even safe in my home anymore arrrggg. I had absolutely no warning except the normal stomach rumble wich i usually get so i didn't have any warning to run and when i did it was too late. From my living room to the bathroom is literally jsut up the stairs, as i was half way up the stairs i could feel it and there was nothing i could do to stop it. I was so close but not close enough. It leaked everywhere and even yes went up "there". I was in the biggest mess just getting to the toilet and then when i got there it went everywhere leaving me standing to finish and having to just throw my underwear away. I was so embarrased and no one was even home. I don't even know why I was embarassed in my own home but i was mortified. I told my b/f(whom I live with)what had happened in absolute and utter embarasment, he reassured me that he loved me and that he still loved me even though that was pretty grose! lol ! It's great to have a loving partner. Anyways nobody is alone with their embarrasing stories.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I have never run out of toilet paper yet.But I have gone thru a roll or 2 though.I've had to throw away panties that were new and so soiled I had no way to bring them home.Lately I have been "C" so I haven't had any accidents.I think my new pain med is giving me "C".I have a tumor disease and my spine is full of tumors that are horribly painfull.Doctor put me on MS Contin 30 mg's x 2 daily.Works great on the pain , makes me tired and sleepy though.


----------



## te34resa (Sep 29, 2000)

if you wear pull-ups can you see them through your clothes? I'm skinny and wear jeans all the time- don't they look odd under normal clothes?


----------



## 15476 (Sep 30, 2005)

VPL - visible panty line or visible pull-up line?


----------



## 19763 (May 4, 2006)

I'm just wondering the pull up's that you discussed in this thread where can you buy them? I was thinking about getting depends but if there's something easier? I have IBS and it's directly related to anxiety for me. My worst time is when I have to leave the house and drive. It's nice to read I'm so not alone, in my family and friend circle I am.


----------



## JudithB (Mar 29, 2005)

Jules 65Where do you get your "pull ups" from? I see you are in the UK so thought you might be able to help.Thank you.Judith


----------



## 17705 (Mar 27, 2006)

I was at the pharmacy yesterday and one of the clerks was very helpful. Her hubby has IBS too. I was looking at options regarding pull-ups or diapers.I weigh 125lb. We went into the children's section and bought extra-large childrens diapers. They are much cheeper and just like pull-ups. They are even a little big. They come up to about $1.00 each. A big difference from the adult pull-ups. Because I bought the store brand, I can return them if not fully satisfied.If you weigh 130lb or less, this may be an option for you!


----------



## 20076 (May 10, 2006)

> Originally posted by Divinity:Hi Glenda,I'm so glad that I found this board I'm Asian woman and poor at English so, you're luck that you have someone to talk to as you're use the same language but i'm not. I tried to understand what people here talking to I want to share some of my experiences. Many years ago I moved the house and my friend helped me to move then I took her to hot pot in a big shopping mall as she has kindness to me while we ate it just about 10 minutes I have feel nothing but suddenly I messed my pant outside the chair that I sit I told my friend that I want to go to toilet now. I cleaned the chair and moved out of hot pot restaurant I stay in the toilet and waiting for my friend to buy some clothes to me but she couldn't walk out of hot pot restaurant immediately as she just stay there just for 10 minutes so, she stay and eat some foods for 5 minutes and paid money and bought some clothes to me. I felt very ashame as. I just know last year about IBS they talked about people all of the world and USA have it and I assume that I have it too. I felt get angry doctors that I met and never told me that I have an IBS as they don't know so sad , actually I thought manytime to be suicide as I'm not happy and I couldn't find someone who love me if I have it. I was 38 now but I have suffered with it when I was 16 years old. I leaved my panties when I went out many time


----------



## 15729 (May 8, 2006)

Hi Glenda. I feel so sorry for you. I know how troublesome and embarrassing having IBS-D can be. I have been suffering for 2 years. For the last 6 months i have started to use Aloe Vera Juice. I take it 3 times a day with a drink with meals and have found it has helped me loads!I have gone from going to the toilet 10 times+ a day to now only 2-3! I strongly recommend Aloe Vera juice. It costs around Â£6 a bottle from Holland And Barett. But it is usally on offer so you can get it for about Â£3! Definately worth it. But please be patient,it may take a month or 2 for you to see any benefit from it. Hope this helps!


----------



## 17705 (Mar 27, 2006)

Welcome Moose and thinlizzy!


----------



## 16199 (Feb 15, 2006)

Please note there are different types of Aloe Vera juice. Some will be a laxative. Please let us know the brand that is not. Thanks.


----------



## 20076 (May 10, 2006)

Thanks Divinity. I just found this board a few days ago I'm very glad to know people like me. Thank you God !!


----------

